
Narrow Roads of Bozo Land: How We Came to Be Governed by Online Mobs - cjdrake
https://quillette.com/2018/09/22/narrow-roads-of-bozo-land-how-we-came-to-be-governed-by-online-mobs/
======
elipsey
TLDR; Rambling tirade against the left and the academy with no clear thesis or
proposal. Lousy even for Quillette.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics.*

*[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

